# crock pot recipes



## elimarie (Nov 26, 2001)

Does anyone have any vegetarian crock pot recipes? I'm ready to rev mine up but I don't know what to make!


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Look for the thread down below (there are actually several, I believe) about crock pots. One of them has a bunch of links to crock recipes, many of which are veggie or can be modified to be.

Happy crocking ~


----------

